# Teneco published a book called "The Growing of America"



## Marco (Jul 16, 2013)

Some diagram of this, never thaught I would see it.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/qOyzzUShkUs?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 17, 2013)

cool! I had seen the drawings before too, first video!

Low-tech Magazine has three articles (from January, February, and March 2013) on mechanical transmission of power.


----------



## Gizzard (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice video. Looked like everything functioned well and did a good job.


----------

